# RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi to all, this is my first post here, great forum!! 
I'm an Italian owner of a wonderful Seat Leon 1M (old one) Fr TDI 150cv l.e. Monza. 
In Italy i'm the only one that has been able to install a SPORT EDITION FULL-FIS tacho from a golf IV, after 1,5 years fo project's study with the help of the guys on gti-tdi.de. 
Right now i'd like to install a OEM navi (VW MFD1,2,3 or AUDI RNS-E), i've to choose wich one is the best for my expectation. 
I need the navi to speak with the FIS, and it should be able to read MP3 and show the id3 tags on the navi's display and possibly on the upper part of the FIS too.. 
Science fiction?? 
I've already read this discussion, 
http://www.navplus.us/forum/vi...5956 
I've found out that the electrical wirings of the leon are more similar to the golf4 one's instead of audi a3 8l, in fact the 2 tachos are plug&play, only to be recoded and everything works perfectly.No additional/change of wirings, only 2 new wires to get the 4 open doors symbol to work. 
I imagine that a VW navi could be the better choice for compatibility, but mfd1 and 2 can't read mp3 theirself (they need addiotional disposal) and right now there is no way to display on the screen the id3 tags of the mp3, nor on the upper part of the fis.To get this i should buy a MFD3 / RNS-510, but it's too new and expensive, and i've no idea if it's compatible with the golf 4 system. 
it'd be ok to me even the old MFD1, if only it could read mp3 and display the id3 tags on it and on the fis.. 
right now i know that Dension should produce a ipod interface that MAYBE could solve the id3 tags problems on the MFD1 and 2..it should be ready in September/October.. 
So i tought at Audi RNS-E, it should be great about the mp3 matters, but i'm not sure it will be compatible with the golf 4 fis (navi indications, and id3 tags on the upper part). 
What do you suggest to me?? 
Someone with golf 4 that has already done this kind of upgrade could help me?? 
Sorry for my bad english.. 
Thanks in advantage for all help. 

Byez


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho (M206)*

So, thanks to a passatworld's guy, i've found out that a MFD2 can work with MK4-based platforms FIS.
some news (maybe old).
I've finally understood some things regarding the FIS..
For the golf 4 with CAN-BUS (those after 2002) can be fully installed the MFD2 of the touareg.Only that one.
Unfortunately the MFD2 of the touran and golf the V cannot be installed.
This because they work to 2 various speeds of can-bus.
The MFD2 of the touareg works to 1.6 as on golf 4 (and therefore it is possible to make the upgrade).
The MFD2 of touran/Golf 5 works to 2.0, therefore it's totally incompatible.
To this point is officially stated that it's impossible to mount the MFD3 on golf 4 and to hope in the compatibility with the MK4 system. (stated that all the upgrade to MFD3 came from MFD2 installed on golf V, therefore with can 2.0).
I don't know the can-speed of the Audi RNS-E and about his compatibility with the MK4 / 3BG FIS..
Maybe some strange type of emulators of can-bus could exist to emulates the 2,0 on systems 1,6. But from what I have read in other forums, it does not seem possible.
Therefore we must head all at touareg's MFD2. Hoping that in the future it'll receive some upgrade to add id3 tag mp3 thing.
But in all probability it will remain an utopy.
But at least is really good news that we can get MFD2 instead of 1 on MK4-based platform with the FIS fully working!!
IF you get some kind of interface to try to see the Mp3 tags on FIS and/or on the mfd2 display, please keep me upgraded with your results!!
Thanks again!!
See you,
byez


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho (M206)*

hi to all,
take a look here:
http://www.3pmdev.de/index_en.html
even if it isn't update since 2 years, it seems to be the best choiche to get what we want..but it regards MFD1 i think..








but the prices..








who knows..


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho (M206)*

Ehi guys, just look what i've found!! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/guenterheise 
finally it seems that some kind of kufatec interface is working!! 
this is T5 multivan with 1.6 to 2.0 kufatec interface, and from the video it works!! 
what do you think? 
is there a way to contact the user?? 
byez!!


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho (M206)*

bad news..i've ask to kufatec and they said that this interface won't work on golf 4..cause even if both (golf4 and T5) has can-bus at 1.6, here their reply :
"Dear Sir,
no, you can not use this interface. It will not work since the
golf 4 does not have the required information on it's can-bus.
We're sorry but we cannot help you."
Do anyone knows which are the differences between the can bus of the t5 and the golf 4??


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: RNS-E on Seat Leon FR 1M with golf 4 full fis tacho (M206)*

hi to all! 
any news about this?? 
did you find a solution to get the cd-text on your navi screen and on your fis too?? 
i've look around but i've not been able to find something tested on golf 4 to get the mp3 cd-text displayed.. 
cause as you know i'd like to upgrade my car and get an oem navi (so i can use at 100% my full fis sport edition) but i'd like to know if it's possible in some way to get the cd-text displayed.. 
Have you seen this Dietz Adapter 72320? 
It allows display of id3 tags in FIS 
http://www.dietz.biz/dokumente/72320_D-E.pdf
Only works through 3LB though (not CANBUS) 
Or again: 
http://www.idsl.com.hk/iplug-rds/
but who knows if they work on golf 4 with a RNS2 instead of standard MFD1.. 
maybe have a look and then let me know if you find out something interesting... 
byez.


----------

